# Wu/Hao's Rock or Wei Shu Ren's Energy Ball, which is it?



## TaiChiTJ (Aug 8, 2020)

In the Wu/Hao teaching at 11:05, a door is imagined in the chest that supports a rock. The doors open and the the rock drops into the lower torso.







In Wei Shu Ren's animation, at 0:32, the door is shown and an energy ball drops at 0:36






So I guess its anybody's choice.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2020)

And in Chen style taijiquan there is silk reeling and in Yang family taijiquan there is silk pulling


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Aug 8, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> And in Chen style taijiquan there is silk reeling and in Yang family taijiquan there is silk pulling



I am reminded of "You say tomato, and I say toe mah toe". LOL


----------

